# custom mold makers



## CTAnton (Nov 17, 2016)

There's a high end bed and breakfast/spa type of place not too far from where I live. I've got a friend that works there and she's going to talk to the director about the possibility of me making guest soaps for their clientele.     They have something akin to a fleur de lys  as an emblem and then Id like to put the first letter of the spa over that.I'm at the very start of this process and I'm wondering if anyone has had resounding success with any of the custom mold makers out there?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2016)

I think it For Craft Sake that makes a guest size slab mold. They also make a cutter for it.  I just use the guest size loaf molds from WSP.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2016)

Would something like this work, putting the letter on top with a stamp?

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/fleur-de-lis-milky-way-soap-mold-tray.aspx
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/milky-way-square-fleur-de-lis-soap-mold-tray.aspx
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/fleur-de-lis-guest-milky-way-soap-mold.aspx


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 17, 2016)

thanks guys and gals but what I need is someone to make a silicone mold with the inns particular take on a fleur-de-lys....I'm not above stamping what I hope to sell in their gift shop but I need something looking very professional in the rooms..which go for 800+ a night..


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know of any custom mold makers, but if you decide to go with a custom stamp, I got mine here... http://www.laser-cutz.com/category/soap-stamps/#sthash.2HfrAWHQ.dpbs  and have been very happy with it. Nice to deal with and fast too!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 18, 2016)

Perhaps you could find somebody to carve what you want in paraffin, use that as your positive, and buy your own silicone to make your own mold.


----------



## singingjeanie (Dec 23, 2016)

*Good for you*

Best of luck with your guest soaps. Sounds wonderful


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are still looking... http://chicagomoldschool.com/


----------

